# Sudden Absolute Loss of Inspiration



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, am I the only person who will be writing, knowing every little thing I want to happen, and then stop and say: "Why am I doing this...?", and then proceed to get up and do other stuff, and not writing again for a week? I've had this problem for the past month, and can't seem to get out of my funk. My usual methods of self medication (Music, anime or movies that are similar to what I'm writing, ETC) aren't working... Any ideas?


----------



## Treble (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm...

I'd suggest roleplaying with someone on a different topic to try and inspire your love of writing again~

Either that or just take a long break and come back to it.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Roleplay, eh? I do it every once and again on omegle (I think I just made a confession...), but that's mostly to practice dialogue. 

Yeah, sure, I'll see what can be done with that.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

Take a walk, a long shower, drive somewhere for a half hour with no music. These do help get the creative juices flowing


----------



## Hewge (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep doing the creative things to create even more things

_Aka; _Just do the things


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 11, 2015)

I take almost a month to write a single chapter lately.

Most of the time, I always go "OH WOW! THIS IDEA IS NICE! I MUST ADD IT IN!" only to stop mid way and go "Fuck it nah". Is it loss on motivation? Can be but it's actually us being hella lazy.

Try studying. Chance is, you will probably start working on the writing immediately. It's normal for us to start feeling bored of doing fun stuffs when we keep doing it freely but we will suddenly become really productive and motivated when we are forced to study or do something we hate doing.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 11, 2015)

I would say just man up, sit down, and do the work. Grab some coffee and go to town.

Coffee instantly gets me in a writing mood.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 11, 2015)

Inspiration is contemporary. I already have an idea to write a story about someone that goes through a rough time in their life from your topic. Take a look around you. Go for a walk around where you live. Some of the elements around your home area might help you get ideas! Read a newspaper recently? heard a story? Take something from that and turn it around any way you can to make it fit with your story!  Other than that, just sit down somewhere quiet and use whatever first comes to mind. Isn't it quiet where you are? Use the noise! Here's an introducing paragraph that came to my head when I thought about noise:

"As if the racket caused by the hundreds of feet passing by where I sit in the cafeteria drinking my disgusting, yet surprisingly cheap coffee every minute isn't enough. The deal is lost. Marco is gonna' lose his shit when he hears about this. A woman passes by me with her children. One's a teen. His eyes reveal the saddening abuse of someone close. A father maybe? There's no ring on the mother's finger. Must be divorced, or perhaps widowed. The other one's just a toddler. A child not yet ready to face the troubles of life. He waves at me. I look deep in his eyes, but I don't wave back at him... Maybe he should learn that life is disappointing early. Save him the trouble of becoming an optimist only to fall down on his knees later. I look back towards my computer. Maybe there's some way I can pull out now. They're still willing to offer a decent sum of money, but I don't wanna' piss my guy off too much. He might flip his table if we only get 40% of what we were offered before. It's a risky project, but if we pull it off we'll be set for life. "GODDAMMIT!", I hear someone nearby say. I look towards them and notice the woman from earlier, with her shopping bags dropped on the floor. Reluctantly, I try once more to prove to myself that there's still a small fragment of the people that care to help others. That don't just quickly look the other way and move on. God, people disgust me. "Ma'am, can I help you?". I run over to her and pick up her bags, then hand them over to her. "Yeah, thanks." she says, with a slight smile on her face. I smile back, and as  our hands touch while I'm giving her the bags... I knew for sure... It was... True love. Bah. Fucking cliché. I'm watching her as she picks herself and the bags up from the floor. She wouldn't help me, why should I help her? No, I got my own shit to deal with. Fuckin' bitch. Let her help herself. I turn back to my computer and continue my attempt to convince the guy. Marco's gonna' be so pissed when he finds out about this..."

So there ya have it. I made all that just now. Know that inspiration is linked to creativity. The way you can shape something. Good luck with your writing, and feel free to ask me anything or use the paragraph above if you'd like to.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> Inspiration is contemporary. I already have an idea to write a story about someone that goes through a rough time in their life from your topic. Take a look around you. Go for a walk around where you live. Some of the elements around your home area might help you get ideas! Read a newspaper recently? heard a story? Take something from that and turn it around any way you can to make it fit with your story!  Other than that, just sit down somewhere quiet and use whatever first comes to mind. Isn't it quiet where you are? Use the noise! Here's an introducing paragraph that came to my head when I thought about noise:
> 
> "As if the racket caused by the hundreds of feet passing by where I sit in the cafeteria drinking my disgusting, yet surprisingly cheap coffee every minute isn't enough. The deal is lost. Marco is gonna' lose his shit when he hears about this. A woman passes by me with her children. One's a teen. His eyes reveal the saddening abuse of someone close. A father maybe? There's no ring on the mother's finger. Must be divorced, or perhaps widowed. The other one's just a toddler. A child not yet ready to face the troubles of life. He waves at me. I look deep in his eyes, but I don't wave back at him... Maybe he should learn that life is disappointing early. Save him the trouble of becoming an optimist only to fall down on his knees later. I look back towards my computer. Maybe there's some way I can pull out now. They're still willing to offer a decent sum of money, but I don't wanna' piss my guy off too much. He might flip his table if we only get 40% of what we were offered before. It's a risky project, but if we pull it off we'll be set for life. "GODDAMMIT!", I hear someone nearby say. I look towards them and notice the woman from earlier, with her shopping bags dropped on the floor. Reluctantly, I try once more to prove to myself that there's still a small fragment of the people that care to help others. That don't just quickly look the other way and move on. God, people disgust me. "Ma'am, can I help you?". I run over to her and pick up her bags, then hand them over to her. "Yeah, thanks." she says, with a slight smile on her face. I smile back, and as  our hands touch while I'm giving her the bags... I knew for sure... It was... True love. Bah. Fucking clichï¿½. I'm watching her as she picks herself and the bags up from the floor. She wouldn't help me, why should I help her? No, I got my own shit to deal with. Fuckin' bitch. Let her help herself. I turn back to my computer and continue my attempt to convince the guy. Marco's gonna' be so pissed when he finds out about this..."
> 
> So there ya have it. I made all that just now. Know that inspiration is linked to creativity. The way you can shape something. Good luck with your writing, and feel free to ask me anything or use the paragraph above if you'd like to.



This reply alone was inspiring...I'm doing my best not to sound cliche, with that statement, but failed. Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> This reply alone was inspiring...I'm doing my best not to sound cliche, with that statement, but failed. Anyways, thanks!


Be sure to use references to clichés before that becomes a cliché as well!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Back when I was a little kid, we didn't have any form of proper entertainment like television. We had a radio but that's it. My mom bought me this HUGE set of encyclopedias. 20 books, subjects that ranges from A-Z. I would stay at the beach reading for hours. With all the reading and endless serene bliss. My inspiration and imagination soared. Now I can't have those with all the distractions of modern technology.


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2015)

Read more. Pick up a book, preferably fiction but any will do, and read. A good book always puts me in the mood to write.

Plus, you learn a lot about writing by reading.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 16, 2015)

I have that problem often too, but always keep book and pen handy, there's lot of times that I got inspiration when I'm out from computer.


----------



## Chicory (Jan 17, 2015)

I sometimes lose touch with what I'm doing when I forget the larger goal of it (to become better at writing and have fun) and put too much pressure on myself. The last time this happened I participated in a few small flash fiction contests where contestants had 24 hours to write a piece based off of a prompt, and nothing more than that. It was a lot of fun, everyone got a lot of feedback, and the "non-serious" work helped get the creative juices flowing again.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 21, 2015)

Where do you live? You don't have to publicly answer, just answer the question to yourself. Where do you live?

What's there to see? What's there to do? What have you not done that everyone else has? What can you do different today?

My answer: I live in Vancouver, in a valley surrounded by mountains and forest. I can leave town anytime and get lost. It rains a lot and in the winter/fall there is quite a bit of fog. It's one of the best parts in the world for skiing or snowboarding but I've never really done either. I travel from the suburbs to the city everyday and everyday there is something different to see on the road.

That's a romanticized description, but it can apply to nearly anyplace you live and if you don't believe me, just give it a try. You might surprise yourself.

Got a patch of forest behind you house? Go for an aimless walk in there. Got a beach? Walk along it. In the middle of a urban sprawl? Explore the sprawl. Living in a fucking desert in the middle of nowhere? You'd better believe you should wander it.

Inspiration is everywhere. I've gotten a hundred inspirations from working at a miserable grocery store once. I've been to cities that were disgusting, urban sprawls, but there was beauty there, there always is. I've travelled all over and there are very few places where I could not find beauty or inspiration.


----------



## Gator (Jan 21, 2015)

helps to have a friend to read your stuff and offer insight, hold discussions about hypothetical situations involving the characters, ask questions, etc etc.  fresh perspectives and all that jazz, good for writing.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 21, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> helps to have a friend to read your stuff and offer insight, hold discussions about hypothetical situations involving the characters, ask questions, etc etc.  fresh perspectives and all that jazz, good for writing.



This as well. Just be wary of the friend who is too nice. I have one friend who is a good guy, but is useless for critique. Another friend will tell me when I'm doing something wrong and sometimes I'll disagree, but the important thing is that the critique is there and has been heard. If you feel doubts after a strong critique (It happens to all of us) don't worry and keep writing, but make sure to at least consider what was said. There is a time and place to compromise and a time and place to stick to your vision; determining which is which is life's greatest challenge.


----------

